# 7x Lead Screw Independent Drive



## lpeedin (Jan 30, 2016)

Still got more to do, but made some progress today. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jan 30, 2016)

Is that used for cutting threads ?. If so How do you get the rite speed for tpi.


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 31, 2016)

Nope, it'll be used for everything "but" threading. This will segregate the speed of the spindle from the speed of the lead screw making for better finishes when I can up the spindle speed but slow for the feed rate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

